# did not install pkg recommended way?



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I know some people will disagree, but we direct-released five queens into TBHs a few weeks ago with their packages and had a 100% success rate. No need to wonder if they've been released and no need to worry about crazy combs built around the queen cage. There is a lot of information on this forum concerning queen release.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Agree with SteveBee. I have personally found that once those bee's have been packed in with the queen for a couple of days, directly releasing her with them proves to be uneventful for me (and her).


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Our package bees had been in their packages with their new queens for less than 24 hours when we installed and released them. I read Michael Bush saying "all they need to know is they don't have a queen" to accept the one you are offering. That being said, I'm new and haven't had any queens killed, yet, so I could change my opinion at any time!


----------



## bigwoodsbees (Dec 24, 2010)

I would direct release her. I hived five packages this spring and all five direct released queens have been accepted and are laying well. The queens had been with the package for 3+ days prior to installation. Leaving the queen cage in the hive will just cause you trouble.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

right, I'm just wondering what the best "next step" would be since it is already done, I really hate to disturb that huge bee ball but if it is the best thing to do, I can do it

here is a little clip of a couple bees trying to get her out - http://vimeo.com/23868138

otherwise, appears to be good activity going on, lots of bees arriving with pollen, drinking water that I have nearby, carrying out dead bees that are laying on the bottom...I have seen quite a few dying bees on the ground around the hive...not sure why


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

I should add, that the bees hadn't been in the package very long, they hardly even drank any of the feed can. I had to do something quick though as I had a bunch of bees flying around outside the package.

see: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?254921-crazy-package-arrival


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I would take her out before they build her in.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

SteveBee said:


> I would take her out before they build her in.


seeing how they are now, how would you go about it? do it in the middle of the day? bang the bee ball down and then try to remove the cage or just try to pull the cage up? should I just take out the candy and put the cage on the bottom? I've never released a queen into TBH before.  I have to be smart about when I do this too as my neighbors could get very freaked out with a ton of bees flying around (in pretty close quarters here).


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

leave her alone, the bees will release her, they don't need you to poke a hole in the candy they can eat thru it just fine on their own. Yes, queens usually can be released when you install a package, but they can also be left in the cage for the bees to release. You've already got them installed and they don't need the disturbance as they are busy trying to release the queen and they'll manage just fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never hang them half way down, so it's hard for me to say what they will do, but my guess is they will build the comb from the top bar, although they MIGHT build something from the cage, it still won't be attached to the wrong place on the top bar. So I'd leave them alone and let them get settled. I about four days I'd release her and remove the cage, if they haven't beat you to it releasing her.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

RayMarler said:


> leave her alone, the bees will release her, they don't need you to poke a hole in the candy they can eat thru it just fine on their own. Yes, queens usually can be released when you install a package, but they can also be left in the cage for the bees to release. You've already got them installed and they don't need the disturbance as they are busy trying to release the queen and they'll manage just fine.


Yep, my sentiments exactly. Next time try a direct release. I hived 10 packages between this and last year by leaving the queen in the cage without any trouble. I've had some comb on the cage but nothing to get all bent up about. That said, next time will be a direct release for me and then I won't have to mess with remove it.

Mike


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

I ended up just opening the cage and letting her out, however, what I did see when doing that was that they had started building comb well above her on the top bar. I didn't want to mess with them so I didn't really inspect how straight it was but I'm guessing it will be straight. I am in south Texas (it's almost always hot here) so even just opening the cage and setting it on the bottom would probably work fine.

Next time I will be direct releasing as master Bush recommends. 

Perhaps hanging the cage that low gets around the issue of them building funky comb though?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Perhaps hanging the cage that low gets around the issue of them building funky comb though? 

Likely.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

If your worried about your hand in there grab it with tongs
Then pull the plug let her out,save the cage for future use.

JMHO
Tommyt


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

I installed 2 packages in 2 TBH on May 6. The temperatures in Montana have been in 40-65 degree days and 30degree nites. I rigged up a porcelin lite socket with a 40 watt chandalier bulb and slid it into an empty coke can and set on the bottom. I installed a temperature probe from an indoor/outdoor digital thermometer to help keep the hive warm. Since my TBH hives are new I decided to take a small piece of drawn comb and hang (centered) then in a couple of top bars. I placed the cage between those combs with rubber bands and put 2 chick feeders filled with syrup and a pollen patty in the bottom of the hive. The queen cage only had one hole with a cork so I stuck a Dot candy in the hole. Three days later I looked and the queen was still caged and the Dot candy was not nearly eaten so I direct released her. The bees had already started building new comb on new bars as well as the drawn comb pieces. The light bulb keeps the hive about 85-93 degrees day and night. I have since went in and refilled the feeders and see that more comb has been built. I will go in this weekend and look for eggs. I used this technique on both my TBH and I think I'm having pretty good luck.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just going to add a comment to this thread for the benefit of others thinking of doing something similar.

The story appears to have ended happily for Blist. but in a colder climate there would have been a danger on a cold night, of the bees withdrawing from the cage and the queen dieing from cold.

As a breeder, when I was selling queens commercially we saw this type of scenario quite often, even despite telling customers the cage must be placed in the middle, or top, of the cluster. If the queen died of neglect before being released, we did not replace it. Well not for free, anyway.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I'm just going to add a comment to this thread for the benefit of others thinking of doing something similar.
> 
> The story appears to have ended happily for Blist. but in a colder climate there would have been a danger on a cold night, of the bees withdrawing from the cage and the queen dieing from cold.
> 
> As a breeder, when I was selling queens commercially we saw this type of scenario quite often, even despite telling customers the cage must be placed in the middle, or top, of the cluster. If the queen died of neglect before being released, we did not replace it. Well not for free, anyway.


I will be direct releasing queens in the future. Mr. Bush says that is the way to go and there shouldn't be any problems so I plan on following his advice.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Long as the queen came in a cage that was in the package, and the bees have had time to accept her as one of their own.

Don't direct release if the bees & the queen have not already been introduced.


----------

